# Wall Pythons....-_-



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

So, i dunno if this should be here, or in exotics, because it's a ball and woma cross. Yes, you heard me, some american/british breeders are that stupid, for something not even legally there they're pushing buttons. At least they fixed the duck bill?...



[doublepost=1514559687,1514559561][/doublepost]this isn't just the woma morph either.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 30, 2017)

This is nothing new been done in good ol usa yrs ago.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

yes i know, the thread on ballpythons.net i found it on was from over 6 years ago. still insane.


----------



## Wally (Dec 30, 2017)

Is it stupid, cunning or otherwise if you can get away with it?


----------



## Derpdiggler (Dec 30, 2017)

Not a big fan of hybrids myself however humans have been doing it for centuries to create animals more suited for our needs (mule for example). 
The pet trade in the US seems to be stuck on ball pythons for some reason. Their finicky appetites and need for exact climate control make them less than ideal first pets. If you could take the placid nature of a ball python and give it the appetite and hardiness of a woma you might just have the perfect first snake for some people. Not saying I would want one however the those I have seen come available demand a fair price and sell quickly.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

sure it'd have the behavior of the woma python?


----------



## Derpdiggler (Dec 30, 2017)

Not sure of anything. That is why I said "if". I am sure things like appetite, temperament, hardiness etc just like looks would be totally random. You would have to selectively breed for the traits you are looking for.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 30, 2017)

The USA breeders often cross ball pythons with burmese, retics, etc. Most of the time it's okay, because the species they cross are relatively closely related, and usually breeders with any sense have an aversion to muddying up the bloodlines. However, Aspidites Sp. are so genetically different from other pythons that they have enormous issues when crossed. The hatchlings have kinks and neurological issues that often lead to their premature death. It's a sad waste of life, and very disappointing. Hardiness is also severely decreased, because sometimes part of their anatomy will seek higher temperatures in order to be functional, while the other half overheats. They are often hideously deformed as well, since the woma lacks many traits the ball python has, such as heat pits. Got these pics online:


Look at that. Is it really a beautiful mix of two species? And here. Look at that deformed head.


I am very against these unnatural "wall" hybrids - what's wrong with a woma or a ball python? The vast majority are not beautiful by any standard...


----------

